# Tig welder



## abunai

I've always wanted a Tig welder. 
Have a Mig, Arc, and bottles.
Also have a plasma cutter.
Don't want anything big.
Alum, stainless, steel mostly.
No  plan to weld anything thicker than 1/4"
I've tried to weld alum and  stainless with the Mig, but did't  like the results.
Suggestions on something under $1000.


----------



## killswitch505

I have a miller miller syncrowave 250DX and I really like it but.......  realistically it’s probably twice or 3 times the machine I need for my hobby shop if I had it to do all over again I would probably give one of these a try I seen a bunch of YouTube videos they have really great reviews. I did the research a while back and it seemed like one model was far superior to the others I believe this is the good one.
2017 EVERLAST PowerARC 160STH 160amp HF TIG Stick IGBT Welder 110/220 Dual Voltage https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H2VETB6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_6cw8zbS3VGX39

It has a really small footprint and looks like it would be easy to wheel around on a cart


----------



## killswitch505

EVERLAST PowerARC 140  140amp Lift Start TIG / Stick IGBT Welder Dual Voltage https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081BF4JC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_mow8zbWSDW37H

I think this might have been it was one of them anyways. I would suggest getting one with a foot peddle if at all possible


----------



## Groundhog

I have a ThermalArc 200 AC/DC that I really like. I bought it quite a few years ago and it has been trouble free. It's a good, full featured inverter and came with everything but water cooling and a decent helmet (or any helmet). Had the option of a foot pedal or finger switch - I got the pedal. Nice steady arc (stick or tig) at any setting.
I see the price has gone up a bunch since I bought mine in 2009!


----------



## abunai

The two Everlast are DC only. 
Not what I'm needing.
Thank for the suggestion.
Thermalarc looks good, but more than I want to spend.
I'll see if I might find a used one.


----------



## richl

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AWU739O/ref=ox_sc_act_image_9?smid=AKYZMJRDOP6L0&psc=1
If you have experience doing o and e welding you should do well, if I were buying today and on a limited hobby budget, I'd consider this machine seriously. It's in your budget and meets your specs.

Hth


----------



## DSaul

I have the older version of the AHP Alphatig 200x and have been very happy with the performance.  I would love to upgrade to the new machine just for the high frequency pulse.  https://www.amazon.com/AHP-AlphaTIG...=1509013586&sr=8-2&keywords=ahp+alphatig+200x


----------



## BGHansen

I have a 2016 model AHP AlphaTig 200X like DSaul mentions above.  It has worked great for me.  I've welded quite a bit of 0.036" steel, some 1/8" stainless and a few 1/4" aluminum pieces.  I still need practice on the Al as my welds look like crap (on inside 90 deg. welds), but they hold.  I'm assuming it's me and not the welder.

I've not had to service the welder so have no idea how well it's backed by the manufacturer for problems.  I like that they continually keep improving the machine (at least 3 different iterations so far) which tells me they're not a "one-off" company.  They've been around for at least 5 years and are still in business.

I bought mine off eBay for $680 including shipping.  Bought a new 40 cf tank for around $200.  Then spent at least another $100 on various tungstens, filler rods, torch tips, etc.  Also a little over $100 for the mid-range HF welding cart.  So totaled up a little over your $1000 target buy the cart and 8 or 10 different tungstens were more impulse buys than out of necessity.

Bruce


----------



## killswitch505

abunai said:


> The two Everlast are DC only.
> Not what I'm needing.
> Thank for the suggestion.
> Thermalarc looks good, but more than I want to spend.
> I'll see if I might find a used one.


Oops...... they make an AC/dc machine I know that’s what I had to be looking at a couple years ago


----------



## richl

Bruno and dsaul, the ahp machine sure comes at a very attractive price, as Bruno mentions, my concern would be servicing. It's taken me awhile to come off the lofty miller and Lincoln horse to even consider some of the affordable chinese imports. But that type of thinking comes with a high price tag, I'm adjusting .
Eastwood has a 200 series tug welder that some say is close to performance to the everlast, their service seems to be good... my local welding shop sell Forney machines, they are in the very attractive range also. With purchasing something from a lws, you at least have a brick and mortar shop to get service from...

Just some additional thoughts.


----------



## frugalguido

I would highly recommend the HTP 221, it is made in Italy by Stel which makes industrial big welders. I love mine, it's comparable to the Miller Dynasty's 200 & 280. Mine is the 220v version, but they also have a 220/110volt version. HTP has very good support with long time employees. Check them out.

http://www.usaweld.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=70221-12.5


----------



## BFHammer

I wanted to get into TIG and ended up after much research with an Everlast PowerTIG 200DV. (http://www.everlastgenerators.com/product/tig-stick/powertig-200dv).  It was the right price point for me and has been a great machine.  It's AC/DC and dual voltage.  It does a great job on steel and I've recently started working with aluminum.  Haven't quite mastered the aluminum yet but I have no doubts that the issue is me not the machine.  Still using the stock pedal as it seems to have good control.  

My first welder was a Millermatic 211 MIG - great machine which I love, however if I had bought the Everlast TIG first I would have taken a serious look at their MIG.  

Just as a matter of contrast I also have a plasma cutter - I started out with an Eastwood and wasn't pleased.  I eventually sold it and bought a Hypertherm - no regrets there other than the initial hit to the wallet!


----------



## royesses

I don't have the AHP, but I have heard many great reports on it. I have a Lincoln square wave tig 175 that I love. For 1/4" aluminum plate 250 amps is not too much. The Lincoln cost twice what the AHP costs with none of the bells and whistles of the AHP and less amps.


----------



## abunai

The AHP looks like what I'm wanting, but no shipping to Hawaii on Amazon.  
HTP is to expensive for me.
Everlast 185 looks interesting. Wish it came with a foot peddle.


----------



## royesses

Home depot sells them. Don't know if you have one in Hawaii they shoow $773 on the 200 TX model.


----------



## abunai

Thanks for the Home depot suggestion.
Seems they will ship to the store for pick up free.
BUT.......  The APH is out of stock
I'll put in a request to notify and see what happens.


----------



## coherent

I'll chime in with another +1 on the AHP Alpha Tig. No problems or issues except really didn't care for the pedal that comes stock with the machine. I replaced mine with an SSC Controls pedal they make for the Alpha tig. Much smoother and makes a world of difference. Highly recommended.


----------



## DSaul

coherent said:


> I'll chime in with another +1 on the AHP Alpha Tig. No problems or issues except really didn't care for the pedal that comes stock with the machine. I replaced mine with an SSC Controls pedal they make for the Alpha tig. Much smoother and makes a world of difference. Highly recommended.



Yeah, the pedal seemed more like an on/off switch.  I replaced the pedal with one from USA Weld and it makes a big difference.  I also went with a smaller CK9 torch, because most of my work is with thinwall 4130.


----------



## royesses

abunai said:


> Thanks for the Home depot suggestion.
> Seems they will ship to the store for pick up free.
> BUT.......  The APH is out of stock
> I'll put in a request to notify and see what happens.



You may need to call home depot or email them. I emailed Lowe's and they called me withing an hour for my SQ175 Tig. They ordered it for me and chopped $1100 off the price. It took 7 days to get it. They were very happy that I called them and had a bunch of questions about what people want in the welder and torch products  they can get. Very positive experience.

Roy


----------



## abunai

Called home depot.  Talk about dumb and dumber.
No one there knew anything.
According to them,  they don't do that. 
When I directed them  to the website. they said I'd just have to wait until I get a email  from them.
We'll see what happens.
More I resurch  this machine, the more I like it.


----------



## DSaul

It might be worth contacting AHP directly to see if they will ship it to you.  The website indicates that the welder is out of stock until Nov. 13.
http://www.ahpwelds.com/contacts/


----------



## abunai

I try, but i 'm almost sure the shipping would be sky high.


----------



## richl

Apparently this machine sells out regularly at home depot, if you read the questions and answers section, one of the questions from 2016 was when they will be back in stock. They have had several shipments since, each selling out. Popular machine anyway.


----------



## Ironken

BFHammer said:


> I wanted to get into TIG and ended up after much research with an Everlast PowerTIG 200DV. (http://www.everlastgenerators.com/product/tig-stick/powertig-200dv).  It was the right price point for me and has been a great machine.  It's AC/DC and dual voltage.  It does a great job on steel and I've recently started working with aluminum.  Haven't quite mastered the aluminum yet but I have no doubts that the issue is me not the machine.  Still using the stock pedal as it seems to have good control.
> 
> My first welder was a Millermatic 211 MIG - great machine which I love, however if I had bought the Everlast TIG first I would have taken a serious look at their MIG.
> 
> Just as a matter of contrast I also have a plasma cutter - I started out with an Eastwood and wasn't pleased.  I eventually sold it and bought a Hypertherm - no regrets there other than the initial hit to the wallet!



I just jumped on the Hypertherm train after a few years with Miller plasmas. Never thought I would say this but, the Hypertherm is far better and I ordered it with the CPC port for my future cnc plasma table purchase.


----------



## DAT510

Looks like Home Depot has the AHP in stock again. $820.89 + free shipping

https://www.homedepot.com/p/AHP-Alpha-TIG-200X-TIG-Stick-Welder-Alpha-TIG-200X/205350929

But Amazon is a lot Cheaper.  $680 + $29.98 S/H

https://www.amazon.com/AHP-AlphaTIG-Stick-Welder-WARRANTY/dp/B076BSD6PG


----------



## abunai

Good news.
Got a email telling me they were in stock again. I ordered one,  but made a mistake on the address.
Waited up so I could call and have them make the change.
I called as soon as they opened at 6:00A.
It  was 1:00A here.
Talked to a lady and she said the order is to late to cancel. 
I put the order in at 9:00P.
I asked if she could just change the address. I had forgot to put all the numbers in it.
She said she couldn't do it until I get a email saying it was shipped.
I told her the address is wrong,  and there is no such address.
She said when i get the shipped email to call back and they can make the change.
I hope she knew what she was doing. 
Strange how I put the order in at 9:00p and by 1:00a  the order could not be canceled.
I  just hope it get to me.
Amazon is cheaper, but they won't ship  to Hawaii.


----------



## outsider347

You need to go to the Welding Web forum to see what the real welders say about all things welding...that what I did!!!

On that note I just bought the new Vulcan Pro Tig 200 from HF and it works great.
Before all the haters chime in, a few FACTS that I learned
ALL of the welding machines I(Blue, Red, Yellow and everything else ) in  this category are not made here. Probably China!
A guy (real welder) from Cali did the beta testing on the Vulcan and he says "every bit a good "operationally" as the Lincoln SW tig 200

To the coming questions from the haters "where ya gonna get that ***** serviced"?

Harbour Freight is offering a 365 day full refund for any reason. They are offering this to get the new Vulcans out

NO! I do not have anything to do with HF... Just a garage guy just like you

My2c

BTW I pd $799. for my welder


----------



## richl

I think you missed the point
A abunai asked about Welders,  he lives in Hawaii.  No one is slagging the vulcan Welders,  I have also heard some reviews on it and seen somethings about it that seem like it's a good machine. There is a difference between the US brands and the overseas brand... yes, the parts are probably all made  in china), but service, research and development and such is still done on the US brands. I have older miller and Lincoln machines,  but my plasma, and tig will likely come from one of the newer overseas guys.. as you said, we are just garage guys. It's good to hear your point of view, a review would be awesome, as I said, I've seen some on utube and read forum posts, but there is nothing like getting the opinion of some real garage guys.
The vulcan is still a new machine, we don't know much about it other than the early reviews, the beta shop in California you mentioned and the typical review sites on the machine...


----------



## outsider347

abunai said:


> I've always wanted a Tig welder.
> Have a Mig, Arc, and bottles.
> Also have a plasma cutter.
> Don't want anything big.
> Alum, stainless, steel mostly.
> No  plan to weld anything thicker than 1/4"
> I've tried to weld alum and  stainless with the Mig, but did't  like the results.
> Suggestions on something under $1000.



Don't think that I missed the point at all....
The Vulcan as well as many other brands match the criteria that abunai presented in the #1 post
I only tried to present another choice
No idea if there is a HF on the island

Anyway, buy a tig welder. Awesome process to learn & use. Hardly use my mig anymore...Only for the big stuff


----------



## richl

My point is not that it is a bad unit, just that it is a new brand. Too soon yet to know if it is a durable unit. I kinda like the everlast brand, lots of great reviews, the ahp mentioned here was one I've seen, I did not realize it gets pretty good reviews. The 680.00 dollar area is amazing. 
I thought about the vulcan, went to purchase one, hf did not yet have them in stock... than the ahp was brought up.... hmmm


----------



## abunai

Good news. 
After calling them three times, my stupid mistake got fixed.
The vendor has the correct address.
I was so excited to order it, I had forgotten to add three numbers to my address.
The  lady from HD called the vendor and had them correct the address.
Now the waiting starts.
We don't have a Harbor Freight here.
Wish we did.
I'm sure with the shipping cost,  the welder would have cost more than from Home Depot.
Home Depot shipping is free.


----------



## outsider347

richl said:


> My point is not that it is a bad unit, just that it is a new brand. Too soon yet to know if it is a durable unit. I kinda like the everlast brand, lots of great reviews, the ahp mentioned here was one I've seen, I did not realize it gets pretty good reviews. The 680.00 dollar area is amazing.
> I thought about the vulcan, went to purchase one, hf did not yet have them in stock... than the ahp was brought up.... hmmm


No worries. Its all good
Hope that abunai[/U] enjoys his tig machine


----------



## richl

outsider347 said:


> No worries. Its all good
> Hope that abunai[/U] enjoys his tig machine


Cool, I wouldn't mind hearing your opinion of your vulcan machine, videos are nice


----------



## outsider347

welding Aluminum welds still kinda messy at the moment. Bit more of a learning curve, but I'm working at it  ,fun though

richl.  where did you purchase your 14x40 lathe?  I'm about to pull the trigger on the 12x36 lathe from P Matthews


----------



## abunai

It's on the way.
Got a email from UPS.
It  says delivery on 11/15, but I know it won't make it by then.
It's a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## abunai

It's in San Francisco. 
It's suppose to be here on the 16th.
Kind of like waiting for Christmas.


----------



## outsider347

abunai, yer gonna love learning this new technique .....patience is key, as well as a lot of scrap material


----------



## richl

I bought a pm1440gs from percision mathews. The pm1236 with the cast iron base is one of the best deals, i think it's a great machine. The 1440 is great too, I can really push the machine, but I tend to baby it.


----------



## richl

I'm still waffling on the fence which one I'm going to purchase. Everlast for the long term reviews on the net, the ahp for similar features for almost 1/2 the price...


----------



## abunai

It's left Sacramento now.
They don't say where it's going.
It still says delivery  in the 16th.
That's tomorrow. 
I don't think it's going to make it.


----------



## Bob Korves

abunai said:


> It's left Sacramento now.
> They don't say where it's going.
> It still says delivery  in the 16th.
> That's tomorrow.
> I don't think it's going to make it.


I'm in Sacramento.  Can I go kick somebody in the butt for you?  

Kaneohe, eh?  Do you know Brian Gomes , Gomes Bus Svc.?  Cheyenne, David?


----------



## abunai

I think i do know them.
Bus shop in Kahaluu. 
Are they still there????
They used  to race same time I did. 
It's been years since I've seen any of them.
Probably wouldn't know each other today.
Years ago I used to see Ruben around Kaneohe.

My  Tig has left Anaheim.  
Wonder what it's next stop is?????


----------



## Bob Korves

abunai said:


> I think i do know them.
> Bus shop in Kahaluu.
> Are they still there????
> They used to race same time I did.
> It's been years since I've seen any of them.
> Probably wouldn't know each other today.
> Years ago I used to see Ruben around Kaneohe.


PM sent


----------



## abunai

It's on island.
Should be delivered after 1:00p.
Feels like Christmas morning.


----------



## richl

Awesome news for you, good luck with that machine.


----------



## richl

outsider347 said:


> welding Aluminum welds still kinda messy at the moment. Bit more of a learning curve, but I'm working at it  ,fun though



Just took a look at the vulcan tig 200 at harbor freight... I have to say, from a visual perspective only it is a very solid looking machine. If it performs anywhere as good as it looks, they have a nice machine on their hands thanks for the heads up, if they honor 20% coupons that puts it right in the area of the ahp unit.

Back to playing in the shop


----------



## outsider347

richl said:


> Just took a look at the vulcan tig 200 at harbor freight... I have to say, from a visual perspective only it is a very solid looking machine. If it performs anywhere as good as it looks, they have a nice machine on their hands thanks for the heads up, if they honor 20% coupons that puts it right in the area of the ahp unit.
> 
> Back to playing in the shop



Is AHP offering a 365 day full refund ?


----------



## abunai

I got it.
Came about an hour ago.
Waited for it to come, so I could leave and pick up some other things for the weekend.
I'll open it up tonight after dinner.
Happy, Happy, Happy.


----------



## abunai

Unpacked it hoping to find some time tomorrow to try it out.
No tungsten rods. 
I'll be going to town tomorrow anyway, so I'll pick some up.


----------

